# Best used Canon DSLR Camera I can get for $150?



## Smitzel269 (Sep 1, 2012)

My friend really likes my camera and photography, but she hasn't got the chance to do anything about it. Her birthday is coming up in September and I'd like to treat her a little  Now, she loses things all of the time, likes to take pictures of her horse, and is one of those people that just throws all of her stuff into a pile, SO that's why I'm only wanting to spend about $150 so she won't have to worry about it getting beat up. I'm rather new to photography, so I don't know anything about cameras from like before 2010. The only reason I say canon is because I have a canon and I would have to help her a lot, but I'm open to any other brands as well. Thanks guys!

I've been looking on ebay and stuff, but I don't know what I'm looking for! I've been looking at the first canon rebel's but the one I was looking at only had a CF slot, and I'm looking for one with an SD card slot!


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Sep 1, 2012)

You can get one of those shock proof/ waterproof point and shoot camera.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 1, 2012)

Pretty much all older canon bodies used CF.  you'll be looking at the canon 20D body only for $150.  You can also get a CF to SD adapter for a few bucks but I've never used one so don't know how well they work.


----------



## zcar21 (Sep 1, 2012)

I doubt you can find a 20d with lens for 150.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 1, 2012)

zcar21 said:


> I doubt you can find a 20d with lens for 150.



Which is why I said body only.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 1, 2012)

you can probably get a D100 with a lens for $150. has a CF card though.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 1, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> you can probably get a D100 with a lens for $150. has a CF card though.



This is what I was originally thinking but I wasn't sure if there was a reason they said Canon specifically.


----------



## Tony S (Sep 1, 2012)

Since you are looking for a basic inexpensive Canon DSLR for your friend to cut her teeth on give a look to some of the early Canon models. Many of those are still in great shape since they were shelved as owners upgraded as things really exploded fast. Look for the early Canon D30 (not the 30D, don't get confused by the numbers) and 10D models. They still take great pictures and are a great starting point, at your budget parameters, for someone who is just gettting introduced but does not want to spend a lot of money.
They both use CF cards, but you can easily get around that with a card reader for under $20.

  I still have the D30 and use it once in a while just to make sure it works and keep the batteries charged up.  I still think it has some of the best straight out of camera color/;contrast available in a DSLR, although at only just over 3MP.  You can get nice 11x14 prints from the files with well taken full size images from those files, and occasionally if you have an excellent shot that's nice and crisp you can get up to a 16x20.  8x10s are a snap with it and will allow for a small amount of cropping.  The 10D gives you even a bit more room for cropping with the larger MP count.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 1, 2012)

I saw a Nikon D50 this week for $95....and a couple of Canon Rebels for $150-ish. At the low end of the d-slr spectrum, I believe that you are GOING TO HAVE TO accept a camera that uses CF card memory...cameras that are priced that low are ALL going to be older, CF-card-using models.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 1, 2012)

I use a Canon Digital Rebel 6.3mp and it's easy to operate and produces good images.


----------



## Smitzel269 (Sep 1, 2012)

"The only reason I say canon is because I have a canon and I would have  to help her a lot, but I'm open to any other brands as well. Thanks  guys!"

So yes I am open to others but I prefer to buy canon. Thanks for everyone who replied. It can be BODY ONLY. I will figure out the lens situation.


----------



## Smitzel269 (Sep 3, 2012)

Kay guys, what If the limit was raised to $350 but need it with a lens, and preferably with a sd slot, but cf is ok!


----------



## gsgary (Sep 3, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> you can probably get a D100 with a lens for $150. has a CF card though.




So what nothing wrong with CF cards thats all i use never had a card go wrong and i have shot 100s of 1000 of shots


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 3, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> So what nothing wrong with CF cards thats all i use never had a card go wrong and i have shot 100s of 1000 of shots



Never said there was any problem with CF cards. OP said preference was SD card. Thought it important to point out what card the D100 used since i suggested it.


----------



## Smitzel269 (Sep 6, 2012)

I ended up getting her a used Canon Rebel XSi and 18-55mm kit lens for $325 + shipping.


----------

